# Loader tires



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking for 405 / 70R 20 loader tires. Anyone have any suggestions? Not a lot of options out there and the prices are pretty steep. Anyone have an IA or IL tire outlet they would suggest. Thanks


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ive got 6 with 20-30% tread left. One has a very slow leak. Make an offer.


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

The 6 I am trying to replace have about 30-40% tread left with a few cuts but no leaks. Guess I wasn't clear enough. Looking for new or near new, and was hoping someone knew of a tire outlet that might sell for less than full blown retail.


----------

